# Homemade cheese



## kittyjo (Aug 16, 2006)

Has anyone made mozzarella cheese at home   if so  what recipe did you use and how did it turn out


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 16, 2006)

For the most part, this is the recipe I use.  It does not turn our exactly the same for me.  It is too hard in texture and too opaque for my taste. I prefer to buy my mozzarella.
http://www.cheesemaking.com/includes/modules/jWallace/ChsPgs/1Mozz/Index.html


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 22, 2006)

We made it quite some time ago.  I used a thermophyllic starter instead of the rennet and citric acid.  It came out wonderful - and I used the whey that was leftover to make ricotta.   The lasagna was made with home made pasta, home made chesses, home made italian sausage, and homemade sauce made with home grown tomatoes and herbs.  Wow.  We even had home made chevre for an appetizer.  Yum!  

It was a good deal of work, but if I had the space to do it again I would.


----------



## cjs (Aug 23, 2006)

Making Mozz is one of those things I've been promising myself to make for years!!! Sharon, I hope I remember to get a hold of you when I finally do, for some more hints!


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 23, 2006)

If you have a "home brewing" or winemaking store nearby they should have the starter - there are also some sites on line that carry them.  I didn't bring my cheese making book to the boat but I know where my cookbook are in storage.


----------



## cjs (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, good - we  brot all that stuff with us, but left the vineyard in Calif....


----------



## tomgreg2002 (Aug 29, 2006)

I just bought a cheese making book and intend to start working my way through. Wish me luck..!


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 30, 2006)

Good Luck!!  

I have several cheesemaking books and use them a lot.  I only make soft cheeses because I do not have the right conditions to make hard cheeses.....I make a LOT of soft cheeses, am currently making 4 cheeses a week, during this peak milking season. It is great fun and the cheeses are the best!

Don't forget to report in with your progress....


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 30, 2006)

I have recipes for cheese making but I bought this little kit to try first it makes several batches and they have more detailed step by step instructions on this site.I would love to take her class but it's too far away for a one day class. http://www.cheesemaking.com/default-cPath-22.php


----------

